# CAMOUFLAGE SPRAY PAINTING



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Before anybody tells me, I know without a doubt that I'm overthinking this. What I would like to know is, is there a way to paint permanent deer blinds to mimic 3 dimensional space? I know Marine snipers put on their face paint a certain way to deceive the eye. Would you paint the entire blind black first then add the lighter colors?
Also, Is there a way to paint to camo the straight lines of a deer blind? There are no straight lines in nature.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

The idea with face paint is to apply dark colors to high areas and light colors to low/shadow areas. This breaks up the identifiable human shapes and shading. Not to appear 3d per-se.

I would be more concerned about using dull coats or dull acrylic. Something that doesn't reflect well. A lot of modern, synthetic, camo clothing and water proof paints are likely to reflect a lot of UV that isn't so visible to our eyes like it is to an animal. Black, white, and grays painted in vertical patterns to blend in with trees. JMHO.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh , but there are straight lines in nature....

Anyways , scroll through some pics and look for how corners are broken.
With a blind , my interests are not lines so much as blending with their background as viewed from a deer's perspective, location and view , in varied lighting conditions.

For example...Can a raised blind with no cover in the back ground be painted to match a partly cloudy sky ? 

https://www.google.com/search?q=cam...kAhWQr54KHZIsCGYQsAR6BAgEEAE&biw=1517&bih=694


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Here is some my wife did for a 3D effect. 









The 3D effect is created by using lighter and darker shades, or so she says. They really blend in in the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I've learned deer don't care what kind of Camo you use. You could paint it bright yellow if it's been up for a few years they get use to it and it doesn't bother them. But if you put a blind up a week before the season starts they'll stare it down no matter what kind of Camo pattern you use. I like to just tiger stripe my tower blinds and put them up at least 2months before the season starts that way they have time to get use to them.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I agree, if you put something different out there they will see it and watch it. My stands are permanent and when they were put up some old does stared at them for two seasons.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Nail some brush to it


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I put screws around my box blinds, then stretched electric fence wire screw to screw. Each season I use lane trimmings to slip behind the wires to break up outline. Make s me feel good, not sure if deer care at all. Nice paintjob for sure.


----------

